# Low Profile Baitcasters vs. Round Baitcasters



## SignWaves (Nov 2, 2007)

Which ones do yall prefer for inshore?
My understanding is that round one's have a little more drag tension to them, and can usually hold a little heavier line.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I personally like the low profile lighter and fits in the hand better for artifical lures. The drag as you described is totally false. I fish a Abu Garcia Revo STX high speed it has 24lbs of drag at max setting. I will stack it up against any round inshore bait caster. The round ones will usually hold more line still won't cast as good or far as a low profile. You simply have way too many ways to set cast controls and drag on a low profile reel. Hope this helps again its just my opinion except the drag that is a fact.


----------



## SignWaves (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I am leaning towards the low pro. Academy has the Ambassador inshore for about 150 that looks and feels pretty nice.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I like low profile as well. I love my curado's!


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Flatspro said:


> I personally like the low profile lighter and fits in the hand better for artifical lures. The drag as you described is totally false. I fish a Abu Garcia Revo STX high speed it has 24lbs of drag at max setting. I will stack it up against any round inshore bait caster. The round ones will usually hold more line still won't cast as good or far as a low profile. You simply have way too many ways to set cast controls and drag on a low profile reel. Hope this helps again its just my opinion except the drag that is a fact.


Also fish the same reel, absolutely love it. My experience with the round baitcasters is a lot more trouble with back lash if you are going to be casting a lot. The braking systems on the low profiles just can't be beat.


----------



## Team Fish Head (Oct 1, 2012)

Before you buy, see if you can find a Daiwa Lexa 300 to demo. Equal to the Curado 300 series and equally user friendly in a nice, tight package. Plenty of line capacity and more drag that you will ever need.

At $199.99, they are $50 less than the Curado 300. I also like the Revos, sweet casting and again, tough enough for whatever.


----------

